# BIGFOOT SALES



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

At what retailers is everyone purchasing their Bigfoots at?? Is there ever any good buys on this product? Can you order in bulk? Can a person order straight from Clinton Decoy Company?? Your input please.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think the price is pretty much standard wherever you go. Like Matt was saying, there's not much of a markup on the Big Foots so it makes it tough to go any lower with prices. I would think businesses would like to go lower at times to sell more and beat competitors but you never see it so they must be selling just over cost which is good for the consumer I guess. Cabelas, Scheels, Ebay, etc.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My bet is that they have a minimum retail price on them as that is very common in the sporting goods industry, where as the manufacture requires the retailer to not sell the item below a certain price if they do they are then ban from selling that product again. This however does not mean that they are not allowed to have manufacturer authorized, a sale price that is the only way around a price protected item.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You can find sales on Bigfoots sometimes. They are about $80/4 when on sale. Somebody on this site(thanks)directed me to a sale like that about a month ago. Picked up 2 dozen. I think once regular waterfowl season opens, they drop to about $90/4, and at the end of the season $80/4. This is what it has been previous years. I'm pretty sure you can't order from Clinton, unless you qualify as a retailer.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

Cabela's in Owatonna (in store special?) currently has them for $90/4, as does Gander. Probably won't see them cheaper until near the end of the season.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What are the prices in Fargo???


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

$99/4. the best deal i got was at gander in st cloud during the SW extravaganza. got mine $80/4.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

You can find better deals than that, just gotta shop around a little!!! :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

At the grand opening of Gander Mountain yesterday they were selling foots for 74.99/4.

And seeing as I still had some of the $10.00 coupons, I was able to purchase 3 boxes for the grand total of $68 a piece (including tax).


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice work Smalls!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

what gander mountain was that at?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Fargo, ND


----------



## mankatotent (Sep 30, 2004)

Go to Cabelas and buy 6 boxes for 89.99 they will give you a gift certificate for $150.00 on next purchase Then go right back in and buy 3 more boxes for 89.99 minus $150.00. your total for 3 dozen is $19.52 each including tax but hurry only good until oct.15th :


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

gander was selling foots like crazy on sunday. just wish i had some extra cash laying around to get some.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

mankato....3 boxes 90/box= $270-$150(cert)=120/3=$40 dozen

Total for 9 boxes(36 decoys)= $660......not exactly chump change.

Pretty big investment for someone to shell out all at once.

This is the way i understand your math. Correct me if i'm wrong.

Then you have to have the trailer to haul those big things.

What do most of you do....buy a dozen a year??? It could be an expensive year if you tried to buy all top of the line waterfowling gear at once!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well this year i bought 3 dozen to start off with and my buddy bought a couple dozen higdons. i plan to buy 1-2 dozen a year now. it just gets to expensive trying to buy everything at once. we will have to invest in an enclosed trailer pretty soon too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ryan, I could store a few in my trailer if you would like!!! :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

dan that would maybe work but then i might have to store your trailer in my driveway. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm sure I could scrounge up a trailer to store those in as well! :wink:


----------



## mankatotent (Sep 30, 2004)

Fishhook sorry for my incomplete posting you must buy $500.00 worth of goods at Cabelas to get the cert. Then my math should work. And yes it is alot of money to shell out at once but I believe most of us have hunting buddies to share the cost that share the same passion and any chance to save some money and get the best is a worthy investment. Yes we have a 7'x13' enclosed trailer.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Gander Mountain still has them for 74.99 if any one is iterested


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

I get em really cheap, Pt time employee of gander- 20 Percent off everything including sales, + once every few months we have a day where we get an additional 10 percent off on top of the 20. that was and is when I buy mine.( I don't think I really make much working their but what the Heck Huh!!!


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Gander MTn in Fargo was selling them for 79.99 / 4 last night.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That's a pretty good deal. It suprises me that the Clinton Decoying Company let's' them go that cheap. Of course, they're not the ones that are losing any money, and may GM isn't anyway. (I suppose it's one of GM marketing ideas to get more people in the store to buy more things...I bet it works!)

How much are they selling G&H Shells for??


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

BIG FOOTS ARE 74.99 AND YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT SHELLS O MY.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What are teh flambeaus selling for? Carrylites?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

gb4...many people hunt alone and do not have room for foots....don't judge.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

GB4 - you make a good statement - but I'm looking to add something (mainly #'s) to my spread right now.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to buy a crapload of BF's for that price, but, my budget doesn't allow it.

It would be nice to not have to worry about money but that's not the case!


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Goosepride,

If you are looking for shells for numbers, I would look at the GHG Oversize shells with the flocked heads. They are $120/12 and look pretty good. With the motion stakes for $20/12 they can add quite a bit to your spread...

Good luck!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I was just messing with ya, you get what you can when you can but i guess to me a dozen big foots is better than 3 dozen shells.... But what can you do.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think you are right GB4.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too believe foots are better but shells have there place too. especially later in the season when a lot of birds lay down and feed. just more realism for the spread.


----------

